# How to make ammonium chloride.



## Joeforbes (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello all, 

I found this video on youtube showing a process to make your own ammonium chloride, and I thought it was very informative and well done. I figured I'd share it with you guys and gals.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj_J1U4l_Q0

I hope this helps someone!


-Joe


----------

